# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Konvertimi ne NTSF pa ndonje program specifik.

## alditirona

_Moderatori:  Për pyetje-përgjigje rreth konvertimit mund të lexoni këtë temë._ 

Shume vete per konvertimin ne NTSF kerkojne programe qe te 
mundesojne kete gje ose formatojne kompjuterin. 

Nje menyre teper e thjeshte eshte me ane te sistemit duke ndjekur keto hapa:

1. Kliko START pastaj RUN. 
2. Shkruaj CMD pastaj OK
3. Do te shfaqet dritarja e Dosit shkruaj ne te "*CONVERT D: /FS:NTFS*  duke menduar se "D" eshte pjesa qe ti deshiron te konvertosh ne NTSF. 
4. Ne rast se deshirojme te konvertojme particionin "C" qe ndodhet dhe sistemi ndjekim te njejten procedure *CONVERT C: /FS:NTFS* . Pasi ta konfirmojme me enter sistemi na pyet nese jemi te sigurt per Konvertimin atehere i pergjigjemi me "Y". Kompjuteri duhet te ristartohet per mundesimin e konvertimin . 

Po vendos disa foto per te qene me e qarte si procedure.

----------


## alditirona

pjesa tjeter e fotova

----------


## alditirona

te tjera .............

----------


## alditirona

Kjo menyre eshte provuar ne Windows XP dhe Windows 2003. ndersa per Windows 2000
nuk jam i sigurte nese ecen apo jo...

----------


## Sherri

Shume tutorial i mire.Pergezimet e mia alditirona.

Nje pytje kisha :
Nqs e konvertojme file qe ndodhen ne ate disk fshihen apo ngelin te paprekur vetem disku ndryshon nga fat apo fat32 ne NTFS?

----------


## alditirona

Fajklet ngelen te pa prekur fare nuk ka asnje rrezik per fshirjen e ndonje file e them kete se e kam bere prove ne disa PC.

----------

